# -



## jw (Sep 3, 2010)

-


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2012)

Cool! You would think as much shrimp and crab stock as I have made I would have thought of that. I will try it with "diabetic pasta" and see how it does.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2012)

Josh,

You are the Guy Fieri of the PB.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 14, 2012)

Looks great Josh. My mother has this "feed an army" recipe for chicken spaghetti that she used over the decades for functions, meetings, get to-gethers, etc. It could be jazzed up more along the lines of spiciness per Josh's approach but all in all t'ain't bad.

Chicken Spaghette (serves 12; double triple etc. for larger groups)
1 hen or large fryer
2 20 ounce cans (2.5 cups) canned tomatoes
1 cup diced celery
2 green bell peppers, diced
2 large onions, diced
1 can pimentos
3 garlic gloves, minced
1 can mushrooms (not sure the size here; 8 ounce maybe?)
14 to 16 ounces spaghetti noodles
1 pound Velveeta cheese, chunked. 

Stew chicken until done and tender in enough water to nearly cover. When done should have about 2 quarts broth. Take out chicken. Cook spaghetti in broth only 5 minutes, as you are going to cook it more and do not want to over cook. Remove chicken from bones and cut up. Add chicken to other ingredients except cheese and mix together, and bake for at least one hour in "slow" oven (dated recipe). Just before serving add cheese.
As noted cooking the noodles in the boiling water makes a huge difference; of course with a whole chicken it will be significantly more fatty.


----------



## Zach (Jan 14, 2012)

Looking forward to trying this. Thanks Josh.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 14, 2012)

Velveeta is the reason that Europeans think Americans do not possess tastebuds


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 14, 2012)

The Europeans eat innards; we eat byproducts of the petroleum industry.


Bill The Baptist said:


> Velveeta is the reason that Europeans think Americans do not possess tastebuds


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 14, 2012)

Europeans eat haggis, kidney pie and ludefisk. Its true. I have seen them do it.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's something we do:

Grill some chicken breasts with cajun seasoning.

Cut into strips.

Warm up some tomato sauce with your favorite spices. (hint: mo' onion mo' better, don't be stingy with the garlic either)

Cook some linguini al dente.

Put the linguini on a plate, topped with the chicken strips.

Pour on enough sauce to generously coat the chicken & linguini.

Top this with asiago & parmesan cheese.

Give thanks, say yum & throw down 

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------

Here's something else we do:

Pan fry chicken breasts coated with Italian bread crumbs in olive oil.

Cook some penne.

Put the chicken breasts & penne in a casserole dish.

Sprinkle in some corn.

Coat with cream of mushroom soup.

Bake @ 350' until cream of mushroom soup browns on top.

Give thanks, scoop some out and enjoy !!


----------

